# High end pipe tobacco



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

So I'm a cigar guy - obviously from all of my recent posts - currently the pipe tobacco I smoke is mostly aromatic and imported from England, I enjoy it because it relaxes me before bed.

However, are there super high end pipe tobacco's like there are in the cigar world? Is there a Davidoff of pipe tobacco, some one with a reputation for having the best of the best every time but for a cost?

Are there any links to websites that offer a large assortment of pipe tobacco's with user reviews posted under them like the cigar websites?

The tins aren't cheap! I don't want to get stuck with some tobacco I absolutely hate, and would love to be able to find some information - as well as be informed - about what is out there to go with my tastes.

I'm also looking for some unique jugs/pots to hold my tobacco in (I forget the name for them at the moment) but have not yet found a site with any sort of selection that isn't just leather bound or glass.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

To me the high end of the pipe market is in aged tobaccos or rare stuff that is no longer produced.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Davidoff makes pipe tobacco, too! Expensive, and in some cases, worth it.

Other "high end" tobacco companies... GL Pease, McClelland, Cornell & Diehl, Samuel Gawith, Gawith & Hoggarth, Dunhill, Astleys, Mac Baren, and many more.

Check out www.tobaccoreviews.com for reviews. Remember that these are written by amateurs. You'll eventually figure out which reviewers are worth reading and which are ludicrous. There are also reviews right here on this site.

E-tailers include www.pipesandcigars.com, www.smokingpipes.com and www.4noggins.com.

If you want to sample tobaccos, there is a newbie sampler trade. You might want to sign up for that.

If you ever end up with a tobacco you hate, don't throw it away! Trade it here. One man's poison, etc etc.

Good luck! We're here for any questions you might have down the road!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

cp478 said:


> To me the high end of the pipe market is in aged tobaccos or rare stuff that is no longer produced.


I'm guessing there isn't any particular place that sells aged tobacco's or older rare stuff at a premium? Is most to be found in collectors bins?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I'm guessing there isn't any particular place that sells aged tobacco's or older rare stuff at a premium? Is most to be found in collectors bins?


www.pipestud.com and www.pipes2smoke.com are two I can think of off the top of my head. Not many smokers sell their rare or aged tobaccos. We're all mostly cellar hogs!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> However, are there super high end pipe tobacco's like there are in the cigar world? Is there a Davidoff of pipe tobacco, some one with a reputation for having the best of the best every time but for a cost?
> 
> Are there any links to websites that offer a large assortment of pipe tobacco's with user reviews posted under them like the cigar websites?


There are cheap or low-end pipe tobaccos, but the beauty of pipe tobacco is that most of it is high-end, but there are huge price differences like cigars. GL Pease is probably the Davidoff of pipe tobaccos, but his tins don't cost appreciably more than most other brands.

There's much available in bulk that is also very good. Its all good stuff, and even the "drugstore" pipe tobaccos have devoted followers.

It is the well aged tobaccos, and/or tobaccos long out of production that command the premium prices. Sometimes those prices are justified, but sometimes it is simply supply/demand issues.

tobaccoreviews.com is a great place to research/review pipe tobaccos. It is also worth your time to visit the manufacturer websites, like glpease.com, cornellanddiehl.com, mcclellandtobacco.com, etc.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

They aren't necessarily high end in the same way a Padron 1926 is but there are blends that are very rare and limited releases. Stuff like Hermit's Vintage Syrian Latakia, GL Pease Stonehenge, and Tribute. These are blends that will never be made again, and only a few will get to experience.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

The pipes are more the high end part, or at least can be!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I'm guessing there isn't any particular place that sells aged tobacco's or older rare stuff at a premium? Is most to be found in collectors bins?


Consignment Tins

plus. join the newbie pipe trade on the sticky. I'm doing it now to get a sample of whats out there without buying the tin.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Just try some blends. Sign up for the newbie trade. Who cares if it's "high end". Some of these different name brand blends are "made" by a few different companies. As in Dunhill is made by Orlik. So just try different blends. If your doing it for the prestige, well, just try different ones.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, price in this field doesn't always mean higher quality, plus it's all up to your tastes.

Yes, the more expensive tobaccos are nice after a long day (like Peterson's Irish Flake) but because it's so good (and pricey) having it as an all-day would ruin what makes it so special. My all-day tobaccos are all lower priced tobaccos.

Also, say you bought some bulk Altadis and some bulk Stoeekbye blends. The Stokkebye blends will beat the Altadis blends hands down, and are of equal quality to some of the higher price blends.

Sign up for the NPS, it will get you pointed in the right direction.


----------

